# Thursday Night Ride to the Coast - 17th April to Felpham



## dellzeqq (6 Mar 2014)

yup. You read it here first. At the moment destinations are skittering around like a blob of mercury on the great frying pan of life. And, in the absence of the Scout Hut, we turn to the Estimable Mark at the Cabin Cafe in Faygate, and take breakfast at the Lobster Pot au bord de la mer in Felpham.

Start from Hyde Park Corner at midnight, and, as ever, registration is essential.

More later, but for those of you new to this lark there's a link below.....


----------



## StuAff (6 Mar 2014)

Yes please Simon.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (6 Mar 2014)

I take it the 17th of April is no longer Brighton bound then 
I was looking forward to Ditchling. Are there any hills on the way to Felpham?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Mar 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> I take it the 17th of April is no longer Brighton bound then
> I was looking forward to Ditchling. Are there any hills on the way to Felpham?


Yeah. One that may Bury you.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Mar 2014)

yes please


----------



## User10571 (6 Mar 2014)

I think so.
Just need to confirm a couple of details with the aluminium, carbon fibre, titanium wage provider before I commit with an email.


----------



## velovoice (6 Mar 2014)

We have other commitments that night so it was never on the cards and frankly I didn't mind too much as I'm not a huge fan of the Brighton route. 
Felpham on the other hand is one of my favourites... so boohoohoo!! (


----------



## BalkanExpress (6 Mar 2014)

Does this mean that Brighton is now 9th May?


----------



## AKA Bob (7 Mar 2014)

Yes please... Email on its way.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Mar 2014)

Could I meet you in Billingshurst and finish last year's ride?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Mar 2014)

2965104 said:


> Same bike?


No chance.


----------



## martint235 (7 Mar 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> I take it the 17th of April is no longer Brighton bound then
> I was looking forward to Ditchling. Are there any hills on the way to Felpham?


 Bring your walking shoes.


----------



## martint235 (7 Mar 2014)

Email sent. Yes please!


----------



## rb58 (7 Mar 2014)

Yes please Simon. Email sent.


----------



## mmmmartin (7 Mar 2014)

Alas I shall be riding round the Hebrides then. A shame cos Bognor is one of my faves. Peeps should note that April 17 is a Thursday. Easter innit.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Mar 2014)

mmmmartin said:


> Alas I shall be riding round the Hebrides then. A shame cos Bognor is one of my faves. Peeps should note that April 17 is a Thursday. Easter innit.


Not just a Thursday. Maundy Thursday. Day off the next day innit.


----------



## hatler (7 Mar 2014)

Ooo. Oooo. Possibly one for three of the hatlers as far as SW20, if you're going vaguely that way.


----------



## AKA Hotlips (8 Mar 2014)

I'm in as well please. Email on its way


----------



## Shadow (10 Mar 2014)

Me too please. 

Usual cross-country section from houghton to arundel? The FNRttC's own version of _strade bianchi_, only without strade. Or bianchi.


----------



## CharlieB (18 Mar 2014)

Email sent. Yes, please.


----------



## StuAff (18 Mar 2014)

Shadow said:


> Me too please.
> 
> Usual cross-country section from houghton to arundel? The FNRttC's own version of _strade bianchi_, only without strade. Or bianchi.


You didn't do the chalk path in the first year....


----------



## User10571 (19 Mar 2014)

Email sent.


----------



## ianmac62 (23 Mar 2014)

Yes, please. E-mail sent.


----------



## Nigel182 (23 Mar 2014)

Count me in for this please Simon
Email on the way


----------



## martint235 (23 Mar 2014)

I've actually bought a train ticket just in case there's a pub visit afterwards. Of course I may avail myself of the money back option should I decide to ride back


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Mar 2014)

I'll have some of that, ta. Email sent.


----------



## MisterStan (24 Mar 2014)

First Capital Connect permitting, i'm in. 

Email sent.


----------



## AKA Hotlips (24 Mar 2014)

Yes please. Email sent by David for both of us!


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Mar 2014)

Susie F
Dr John B
Quentin W
Janet G
Grahame D
Nigel Cro
Sonia W
Jenny M
John M
Andrew F
Adrian C
Ian A
Martin T
Ross C
Jane D
Angus L
Peter L
John S
Greg T
Olufemi I
Carine B
Martin T2
Mary L
Rob H
Chris D
Stan E
Anne M
David P
Peter D
Simon C
Steve D
Carl P2
Carlos R
Sandra
Nigel Cri
Ian McS
Alice C
Luke C
Kim W
Anne H
Nick L
Mark W
Titus
Mick B
User10571
James Gi
Graeme G
Charlie B
Rebekah W
Nikki W
Jo T
Neil G


----------



## hatler (25 Mar 2014)

What's the route out of London likely to be ?


----------



## kimble (25 Mar 2014)

I'm trying to find some trains, and getting a sense of impending doom...


----------



## slowmotion (25 Mar 2014)

Yes please Simon. Email on it's way.


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Mar 2014)

hatler said:


> What's the route out of London likely to be ?


weather dependent. If there's a hint of frost we'll go through Croydon. We might go through Sutton. Or Epsom.

Another four this morning, so this ride might fill up..........


----------



## ianrauk (26 Mar 2014)

User said:


> And to think, the average man in the street would never associate Croydon with cool.




An average man would never use Croydon and Cool in the same sentence even.


----------



## StuartG (26 Mar 2014)

User said:


> To be fair, neither DZ nor you are quite average.


That's mean.


----------



## hatler (26 Mar 2014)

dellzeqq said:


> weather dependent. If there's a hint of frost we'll go through Croydon. We might go through Sutton. Or Epsom.
> Another four this morning, so this ride might fill up..........


Cool. I think the prospect of a three strong hatler clan appearing is now really independent of the route (whichever way you go we would make it back home), so please, if possible, sign up three of us from HPC to wherever is easiest for us to peel off and head to SW20.


----------



## Wobblers (26 Mar 2014)

kimble said:


> I'm trying to find some trains, and getting a sense of impending doom...



Chiltern? They've got their very cheap tickets, and no need for bike reservations.

Or even (shudder) London Midland, if you happen to be very, very patient?


----------



## Wobblers (26 Mar 2014)

I think I may have to throw caution to the wind and sign up. Since I missed Burnham thanks to (re)borking my knee whilst doing the hoovering, that means no house work until Easter. How's that for motivation?


----------



## Beebo (27 Mar 2014)

Hi @dellzeqq Please put me down for this ride. I'll send you the basics email tonight when I've dug out my CTC membership number.


----------



## procel (27 Mar 2014)

Email sent!


----------



## BromyG (28 Mar 2014)

Count me in too, please - Email sent!


----------



## martint235 (29 Mar 2014)

McWobble said:


> I think I may have to throw caution to the wind and sign up. Since I missed Burnham thanks to (re)borking my knee whilst doing the hoovering, that means no house work until Easter. How's that for motivation?





User said:


> View: http://youtu.be/kEKVLjXO2Fk



I don't know why but I always thought McWobble spends way too much time in leather mini skirts...... It's probably part of the reason he doesn't get up till noon.


----------



## Wobblers (29 Mar 2014)

Nah. Short leather skirts are the province of (un)civil servants. I certainly wouldn't want to interfere.


----------



## mmmmartin (31 Mar 2014)

mmmmartin said:


> Alas I shall be riding round the Hebrides then.


As you were. Poorly hand with deep wound is still weeping so a week riding into a fierce headwind accompanied by torrential rain across the Hebrides is postponed. Felpham is pencilled into the calendar. A few checks to be made before *The Committing Email *is sent, but this is looking likely, which means that night I can be pumped thoroughly on the Caen-Bordeaux trip, if peeps wish so to do.


----------



## dellzeqq (31 Mar 2014)

Adrian C
Alice C
Andrew F
Angus L
Anne H
Anne M
Arno Elout
Ben S
Carine B
Carl P2
Carlos R
Charlie B
Charlotte B
Chris D
Claudine C
Dave F
David P
Dr John B 
Geoff S
Graeme G
Grahame D
Greg T
Ian A
Ian McS
James Gi
Jane D
Janet G
Jenny M
Jo T
John M
John S
Jon the farmer
User10571
Kim W
Lee T
Louise M
Lu H
Luke C
Mark W
Martin T
Martin T2 
Martin W
Mary L
Mick B
Neil G
Nick L
Nigel Cri
Nigel Cro
Nikki W
Olufemi I
Peter D
Peter L
Peter W
Philip P
Quentin W
Rebekah W
Rob Hw
Rob H
Ross C
Sandra
Simon C
Sonia W
Stan E
Stephen B
Steve D
Stuart A
Susie F
Titus
Young Joe H


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Mar 2014)

CRIVENS! That's loads of people.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Mar 2014)

CarlP said:


> CRIVENS! That's loads of people.




nope, usual for time of year.


----------



## Wobblers (31 Mar 2014)

dellzeqq said:


> Adrian C
> Alice C
> Andrew F
> Angus L
> ...



Errr ... I sent you an email and everything?


----------



## kimble (31 Mar 2014)

McWobble said:


> Chiltern? They've got their very cheap tickets, and no need for bike reservations.
> 
> Or even (shudder) London Midland, if you happen to be very, very patient?



They, along with Virgin, have an abundance of trains to and from That London. It's getting back from Bognor that appears to be an issue...


----------



## mmmmartin (1 Apr 2014)

kimble said:


> It's getting back from Bognor that appears to be an issue...


@kimble maybe go for a train arriving into London after 10.55 because you will be travelling on a Friday and perhaps the website doesn't realise it is Good Friday rather than a normal working day?
I'm getting £11 ish with an Old Farts Card so Groupsave Magic should get you about £9 ish with three chums.....


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Apr 2014)

kimble said:


> They, along with Virgin, have an abundance of trains to and from That London. It's getting back from Bognor that appears to be an issue...


 
Oh dear. Is there a problem with bank hol services? Should I be paying heed to this as well? 

I was planning to consult my legs on arrival and either skip breakfast and go direct to Bognor station or else eat and then cycle in a vaguely North Easterly direction until my legs give out and get on a train London-wards (and accept that I will have to pay full whack as a result of my lack of planning). 

Am I being a bit too cavalier about this?


----------



## CharlieB (1 Apr 2014)

User said:


> View: http://youtu.be/kEKVLjXO2Fk



Oh, no. Earworm alert.
Detest that song. No, make that detest Queen.


----------



## JoeyB (1 Apr 2014)

I wonder if I can get a hall pass for this ride....A day after my wedding anniversary.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Apr 2014)

JoeyB said:


> I wonder if I can get a hall pass for this ride....A day after my wedding anniversary.



I don't see why not, I mean what else could she want ya married her didn't ya, that should be enough.


----------



## mmmmartin (1 Apr 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> Am I being a bit too cavalier about this?


Not at all, @Dogtrousers - it seems to me that is what pretty much everyone else does and, in fact, what I shall probably do


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Apr 2014)

mmmmartin said:


> Not at all, @Dogtrousers - it seems to me that is what pretty much everyone else does and, in fact, what I shall probably do


I will rest easy. Thanks.

I was just a bit alarmed by what @kimble was saying, and thought maybe I'd missed an Olympics-style fatwah on bikes on trains on the 18th or something. (Or perhaps there has been one - but it just applies to recumbents  ).

I have my first imperial century of the year planned the weekend before, so I will be supremely fit and confident ... maybe ... or maybe not.


----------



## mmmmartin (1 Apr 2014)

mmmmartin said:


> Felpham is pencilled into the calendar.


Email sent, wound healing, albeit slowly, and if there is any chance of damaging it thereby theatening my chances of riding Le Recce I shall have to rethink. But all going well now.
Edit
Train tickets to Lunnun and back also bought. Groupsave back from Bognor innit.


----------



## kimble (1 Apr 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> I will rest easy. Thanks.
> 
> I was just a bit alarmed by what @kimble was saying, and thought maybe I'd missed an Olympics-style fatwah on bikes on trains on the 18th or something. (Or perhaps there has been one - but it just applies to recumbents  ).



Well, I'm getting a popup about engineering works and none of the obvious direct Victoria trains will allow me to make a seat/bike reservation. Of course this might all be an artefact of the database, and the trains will be perfectly fine, but it's hardly confidence inspiring.

Winging it doesn't work well with pre-booked onward connections north of Watford.


----------



## Tim Hall (1 Apr 2014)

kimble said:


> Well, I'm getting a popup about engineering works and none of the obvious direct Victoria trains will allow me to make a seat/bike reservation. Of course this might all be an artefact of the database, and the trains will be perfectly fine, but it's hardly confidence inspiring.
> 
> Winging it doesn't work well with pre-booked onward connections north of Watford.


Can't see any disruptions flagged on the National Rail Enquiries website. Direct train from Bognor to VIC at nn.56 and nn.30 which is 9 minutes slower than a two change (Barnham and Horsham). I'm 95% sure that the change at Horsham is a virtual one, with coaches being added rather than a delicate leap and dash along the platform. Infact doing the change looks fairly pointless as you end up on a train that started in Bognor. Such complication may have been why George V said what he did.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Apr 2014)

kimble said:


> Winging it doesn't work well with pre-booked onward connections north of Watford.


Ah, I understand your concern now. I will continue to wing it. Best of luck with the various rail websites.


----------



## Beebo (1 Apr 2014)

The tickets are quite pricey until after 9.30, when the off peak saver starts. Unless there's a bank holiday exemption that hasnt been applied by the computer.


----------



## ianmac62 (1 Apr 2014)

CarlP said:


> CRIVENS!


Jings! Help Ma Bob! #TheBroons


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Apr 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> Oh dear. Is there a problem with bank hol services? Should I be paying heed to this as well?


Southern site showing Bognor to London services running normally. And the £17.30 price should apply on all the trains - less 50% if you find yourself with three friends. And you can't reserve a bike space on Southern.


----------



## dellzeqq (2 Apr 2014)

Adrian C
Alice C
Andrew F
Angus L
Anne H
Anne M
Arno E
Ben S
Carine B
Carl P2
Carlos R
Charlie B
Charlotte B
Chris D
Claudine C
Dave F
David P
Dr John B
Geoff S
Graeme G
Grahame D
Greg T
Ian A
Ian McS
James Gi
Jane D
Janet G
Jenny M
Jo T
John M
John S
Jon the farmer
User10571
Kim W
Lee T
Louise M
Lu H
Luke C
Mark W
Martin T
Martin T2
Martin W
Mary L
Mick B
Neil G
Nick L
Nigel Cri
Nigel Cro
Nikki W
Olufemi I
Peter D
Peter L
Peter W
Philip P
Quentin W
Rebekah W
Rob Hw
Rob H
Ross C
Sandra
Simon C
Sonia W
Stan E
Stephen B
Steve D
Stuart A
Susie F
Titus
Young Joe H
Andrew Bu
Xi C
Paul D
Martin B (sorry)


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Apr 2014)

Adrian C
Alice C
Andrew F
Angus L
Anne H
Anne M
Arno E
Ben S
Carine B
Carl P2
Carlos R
Charlie B
Charlotte B
Chris D
Claudine C
Dave F
David P
Dr John B
Geoff S
Graeme G
Grahame D
Greg T
Ian A
Ian McS
James Gi
Jane D
Janet G
Jenny M
Jo T
John M
John S
Jon the farmer
User10571
Kim W
Lee T
Louise M
Lu H
Luke C
Mark W
Martin T
Martin W
Mary L
Mick B
Neil G
Nick L
Nigel Cri
Nigel Cro
Nikki W
Olufemi I
Peter D
Peter L
Peter W
Philip P
Quentin W
Rebekah W
Rob Hw
Rob H
Ross C
Sandra
Simon C
Sonia W
Stan E
Stephen B
Steve D
Stuart A
Susie F
Titus
Young Joe H
Andrew Bu
Xi C
Paul D
Neil J
Mick D
Martin B


----------



## Trickedem (7 Apr 2014)

I'm coming too. Might think about cycling some of the way home too


----------



## ianrauk (8 Apr 2014)

Trickedem said:


> I'm coming too. Might think about cycling some of the way home too




Bromley... train rest of way?


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Apr 2014)

Trickedem said:


> I'm coming too. Might think about cycling some of the way home too



Magic!


----------



## hatler (8 Apr 2014)

hatler said:


> Cool. I think the prospect of a three strong hatler clan appearing is now really independent of the route (whichever way you go we would make it back home), so please, if possible, sign up three of us from HPC to wherever is easiest for us to peel off and head to SW20.


Dang. We're down to two of us. Mrs h and Little Miss h have another appointment.

However, this does open up the prospect of mini-h and I perhaps going a little further than just SW20. We'll see.


----------



## Sketchley (9 Apr 2014)

Email sent.

Seems like ages since the last one I was on.... Hopefully the weather will be kind!


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Apr 2014)

Adrian C
Alex V
Alice C
Andrew By
Andrew F
Angus L
Anne H
Anne M
Arno E
Ben S
Benjamin D
Carine B
Carl P2
Carlos R
Charlie B
Charlotte B
Chloe P
Chris D
Chris W
Claudine C
Dave F
David P
Dr John B
Eddie C
Gary R
Geoff S
Graeme G
Grahame D
Greg T
Howard K
Ian At
Ian McS
James Gi
Jane D
Janette G
Jenny M
Jo T
John K
John M
John S
Jon the farmer
User10571 B
Kieran M
Kim W
Kirk T
Lee T
Louise M
Luke C
Mark W
Martin B
Martin T
Martin W
Mary L
Mick B
Mick D
Miranda S
Neil G
Neil J
Nick L
Nigel C
Nigel C (yes, there's two of them)
Nikki W
Olufemi I
Paul D
Peter D
Peter L
Peter Wo
Philip P
Quentin W
Rebekah W
Rob H
Rob Hw
Robbie F
Ross C
Sandra S
Simon C
Sonia W
Stan E
Stephen B
Steve D
Stuart A
Susie F
Tim D
Titus H
Xi C
Young Joe H


----------



## User10571 (9 Apr 2014)

Good lookin' list...


----------



## hatler (9 Apr 2014)

86. That's quite a crowd.


----------



## wanda2010 (9 Apr 2014)

Early days.....


----------



## Becs (10 Apr 2014)

Very sad to be missing this one - recurrent sinusitis is really messing with my cycling endeavours! Maybe I'll make the October one . . . . .


----------



## martint235 (10 Apr 2014)

hatler said:


> 86. That's quite a crowd.


 Baggsy not teccing!!


----------



## kimble (10 Apr 2014)

dellzeqq said:


> Southern site showing Bognor to London services running normally. And the £17.30 price should apply on all the trains - less 50% if you find yourself with three friends. And you can't reserve a bike space on Southern.



Righty. I think the lack of reservations (which seems to be a recent development, I've certainly made them in the past) was causing the system to fail non-gracefully with "there are no trains, the end of the world must be nigh" messages.

On that basis, I've booked a 2pm train out of Euston, and will endeavour to make it back to London in good time by groupsave improv. Can't be arsed with the Clapham Variation, as I tend to lack the sense of humour required for all the hanging around involved when sleep-deprived.

(As for riding back to London, my fitness is way down, as demonstrated by having a thoroughly miserable time with 100k of rain and headwind last weekend. On that basis, I'm off to get some miles in...)


----------



## Nigel182 (10 Apr 2014)

Am having to bail on this arthritis in my knees has flared up big time
So I have a rail ticket from Bognor to London Victoria spare I can let it go for £8 if you message me and pay via PayPal I can pop it in the post to you
Have a good ride all hope to be back on these great rides once my knees are back up for it.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Apr 2014)

Nigel182 said:


> Am having to bail on this arthritis in my knees has flared up big time
> So I have a rail ticket from Bognor to London Victoria spare I can let it go for £8 if you message me and pay via PayPal I can pop it in the post to you
> Have a good ride all hope to be back on these great rides once my knees are back up for it.




'unlike'


----------



## Nigel182 (10 Apr 2014)

ianrauk said:


> 'unlike'



Cheers Ian 
On the plus side the Pain Killers effects are like booze without a Hangover..... There are always Positives to everything.


----------



## Zee (10 Apr 2014)

martint235 said:


> Baggsy not teccing!!



Coming off a cold at the moment and lungs are in pieces so I'd be happy to TEC if his DZ'dness would like another body at the back.


----------



## User10571 (10 Apr 2014)

Severely tempted to bring the soot bike on this (if the forecast is dry) what with all that lifting-over-gates-action.
Also, I _really, really, really_ don't get on with the Look Blade pedals on the Ti bike.
Can't clip in without looking. Can't clip out without dislocating a hip.
Wish I hadn't bought them.
Meh!


----------



## hatler (10 Apr 2014)

User10571 said:


> Severely tempted to bring the soot bike on this (if the forecast is dry) what with all that lifting-over-gates-action.
> Also, I _really, really, really_ don't get on with the Look Blade pedals on the Ti bike.
> Can't clip in without looking. Can't clip out without dislocating a hip.
> Wish I hadn't bought them.
> Meh!


 Change the pedals ?


----------



## mmmmartin (10 Apr 2014)

Zee said:


> I'd be happy to TEC.


I'm more of an* All Up *man, myself


----------



## User10571 (10 Apr 2014)

hatler said:


> Change the pedals ?


It could go that way.
But that's little return on a couple of hundred quid of pedal investment


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Apr 2014)

a small diversion. A good number of you have been sending me good wishes. I'm not sure about cause and effect, but India's scans are clear, and she is in remission. 

Time for a pint!


----------



## User10571 (10 Apr 2014)

Ace!


----------



## hatler (10 Apr 2014)

Oh, that's just fantastic. Huzzah. Beer, beer and more beer.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Apr 2014)

Great news.


----------



## mistral (10 Apr 2014)

dellzeqq said:


> a small diversion. A good number of you have been sending me good wishes. I'm not sure about cause and effect, but India's scans are clear, and she is in remission.
> 
> Time for a pint!



Great news indeed


----------



## srw (10 Apr 2014)

Fantastic. Best wishes to all of you.


----------



## mmmmartin (10 Apr 2014)

dellzeqq said:


> Time for a pint!


Indeed. A *massive celebration* is definitely in order, perhaps even a holiday? And where better than somewhere warm? Some sort of cycling trip? If only there was a friendly club you knew that happened to be going on a really spiffing cycle tour of a country simply made for cycling!


(You won't want to trust your wonderful carbon bikes to airport baggage handlers though. Hmm, that's a real problem.)


----------



## StuAff (10 Apr 2014)

dellzeqq said:


> a small diversion. A good number of you have been sending me good wishes. I'm not sure about cause and effect, but India's scans are clear, and she is in remission.
> 
> Time for a pint!



Terrific news!


----------



## wanda2010 (10 Apr 2014)

I just HAVE to raise a glass of something nice to mark the good news.


----------



## StuAff (10 Apr 2014)

mmmmartin said:


> Indeed. A *massive celebration* is definitely in order, perhaps even a holiday? And where better than somewhere warm? Some sort of cycling trip? If only there was a friendly club you knew that happened to be going on a really spiffing cycle tour of a country simply made for cycling!
> 
> 
> *(You won't want to trust your wonderful carbon bikes to airport baggage handlers though. Hmm, that's a real problem.)[*/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## mmmmartin (11 Apr 2014)

But Stu, surely that would work only if it was a port* to which he had previously taken the train!*
So he would be familiar with the schedules and the stations, and also know the route to the ferry terminal. Obvs.


----------



## Tim Hall (11 Apr 2014)

User said:


> For days when Prosecco is just to run of the mill.


Keen students will note that the type of liquid in the pint was not specified.


----------



## User10571 (11 Apr 2014)

User said:


> Is the fixed wheel not also light?


Nowhere near as light as the soot bike - besides, the fixer gets ridden everyday while three bikes with gears stand around idle....


----------



## srw (11 Apr 2014)

User said:


> True but would the gentleman in question be so vulgar as to drink pints of Prosecco?


That's only three glasses.


----------



## hatler (13 Apr 2014)

Becs said:


> Very sad to be missing this one - *recurrent sinusitis* is really messing with my cycling endeavours! Maybe I'll make the October one . . . . .



I read that as 'recumbent sinusitis', and was desperately trying to work out what it was about recumbents that pre-disposed their pilots to this condition.


----------



## dellzeqq (14 Apr 2014)

Adrian C
Alex V
Alice C
Andrew By
Andrew F
Angus L
Anne H
Anne M
Arno E
Ben S
Benjamin D
Carine B
Carl P2
Carlos R
Charlie B
Charlotte B
Chloe P
Chris D
Chris W
Claudine C
Dave F
David P
Dr John B
Eddie C
Gary R
Geoff S
Graeme G
Grahame D
Greg T
Howard K
Ian At
Ian McS
James Gi
Jane D
Janette G
Jenny M
Jo T
John K
John M
John S
Jon the farmer
User10571 B
Kieran M
Kim W
Kirk T
Lee T
Louise M
Luke C
Mark W
Martin B
Martin T
Martin W
Mary L
Mick B
Mick D
Miranda S
Neil G
Neil J
Nick L
Nigel C
Nikki W
Olufemi I
Paul D
Peter D
Peter L
Peter Wo
Philip P
Quentin W
Rebekah W
Rob H
Rob Hw
Robbie F
Ross C
Sandra S
Simon C
Sonia W
Stan E
Stephen B
Steve D
Stuart A
Susie F
Tim D
Titus H
Xi C
Young Joe H
Kristjan K
Charles L
Dave J
Bryony S
Gina W

closing 5pm today................


----------



## Mark Grant (14 Apr 2014)

I sent an Email last night.


----------



## dellzeqq (14 Apr 2014)

Mark Grant said:


> I sent an Email last night.


sorry, Mark, I'm a little behind - I'll get back to you today

S


----------



## sjt (14 Apr 2014)

Can I get on this ride, please? Stephen T




dellzeqq said:


> Adrian C
> Alex V
> Alice C
> Andrew By
> ...


----------



## jefmcg (14 Apr 2014)

Just sent an email. first one in ages.


----------



## dellzeqq (14 Apr 2014)

Adrian C
Alex V
Alice C
Andrew By
Andrew F
Angus L
Anne H
Anne M
Arno E
Ben J
Ben S
Benjamin D
Bryony S
Carine B
Carl P2
Carlos R
Charles L
Charlie B
Charlie M
Charlotte B
Chloe P
Chris B
Chris D
Chris W
Claudine C
Dave F
Dave J
David P
Dr John B
Eddie C
Gary R
Geoff S
Gina W
Graeme G
Grahame D
Greg T
Howard K
Ian At
Ian McS
James Gi
Jane D
Janette G
Jenny M
Jo T
Joan McG
John K
John M
John S
Jon the farmer
User10571 B
Kai N
Kieran M
Kim W
Kirk T
Kristjan K
Lee T
Louise M
Luke C
Mark W
Martin B
Martin T
Mary L
Michael A
Mick B
Mick D
Miranda S
Neil G
Neil J
Nigel C
Nikki W
Olufemi I
Paul D
Peter L
Peter Wo
Philip P
Quentin W
Rebekah W
Rob H
Rob Hw
Robbie F
Ross C
Sandra S
Selena M
Simon C
Sonia W
Stan E
Stephen B
Steve D
Stuart A
Susie F
Tim D
Titus H
Xi C
Young Joe H
Stephen T 
Mark G


----------



## Mark Grant (14 Apr 2014)

dellzeqq said:


> Adrian C
> Alex V
> Alice C
> Andrew By
> ...



Not on the list...


----------



## User10571 (14 Apr 2014)

Mark Grant said:


> Not on the list...


Rattle his cage, Mark.
Rattle it like there is no tomorrow.
Don't let him sleep 'til your name is on the list.
G'luck!


----------



## jefmcg (15 Apr 2014)

Afterwards, I'm meeting up with @vickster to ride along the coast to Eastbourne/Brighton. She's taking advantage of Southern trains DaySave - unlimited travel for £15 on Southern if you book 3 days in advance. My partner is nerding out in Eastbourne for Easter, so I will crash in his hotel room.

Does this look like a decent route? I want to take in the foreshore as much as possible, and definitely gentle pace, so happy to be off the A roads where possible.

(let me know if this is too off topic for this thread, and I'll move it somewhere else)


----------



## dellzeqq (15 Apr 2014)

jefmcg said:


> Afterwards, I'm meeting up with @vickster to ride along the coast to Eastbourne/Brighton. She's taking advantage of Southern trains DaySave - unlimited travel for £15 on Southern if you book 3 days in advance. My partner is nerding out in Eastbourne for Easter, so I will crash in his hotel room.
> 
> Does this look like a decent route? I want to take in the foreshore as much as possible, and definitely gentle pace, so happy to be off the A roads where possible.
> 
> (let me know if this is too off topic for this thread, and I'll move it somewhere else)


going along the South Coast on a sunny Good Friday morning? I know I'm going to get slated for this, but, given the bitty, tricky and busy nature of the roads I'd be darn tempted to take the train. Sorry.


----------



## StuAff (15 Apr 2014)

User13710 said:


> The A259 is a pretty horrible road, so best to avoid it as much as you can. Around Angmering there isn't a lot of choice, but there is a shared path on the right-hand side of the dual carriageway.
> 
> At Shoreham you can take the National Cycle Route along Old Fort Road and use the new shared-use bridge to get back onto the A259.
> 
> ...


I would disagree, but only partly, with those views on the 259- parts of it are perfectly OK (stretch from Chichester to Havant, for example). Other bits though...eek, even for the likes of me. Four or five miles either side of Littlehampton are particularly nasty IMHO. This is the route I took to Brighton from Pompey on Sunday (don't worry too much about the different paths, I never seem to go the same way twice, even on the same day). @jefmcg I'd suggest sticking with @User13710 's suggestions- better for the less rapid more scenic persuation (well, as long as you avert your eyes from Shoreham Power Station...).


----------



## theFire (15 Apr 2014)

StuAff said:


> I would disagree, but only partly, with those views on the 259- parts of it are perfectly OK (stretch from Chichester to Havant, for example). Other bits though...eek, even for the likes of me. Four or five miles either side of Littlehampton are particularly nasty IMHO. This is the route I took to Brighton from Pompey on Sunday (don't worry too much about the different paths, I never seem to go the same way twice, even on the same day). @jefmcg I'd suggest sticking with @User13710 's suggestions- better for the less rapid more scenic persuation (well, as long as you avert your eyes from Shoreham Power Station...).



I drove along the A259 from Climping to Felpham on Sunday. It is particularly nasty at the moment as they have done a surface dressing job along it. So loads of loose stones.


----------



## jefmcg (15 Apr 2014)

Thanks guys. Catching the train is not an option, as Vicks has committed to catching a train to Bognor, and getting back home via train too: I think she'd kill me if I suggested train to Brighton. Anyway, I'm updating the route, and now I've found http://www.sustrans.org.uk/ncn/map/route/route-2 (thanks TMN), that should help. I'd already mentally prepared for bailing at Brighton if I can't face the hills. I'll also plot out an inland route, if I've still got pootling energy left. Not too worried about the crowds, after 15 years in the UK, I'm still charmed by the seaside english person. They seem to come from another era. Also charmingly thinking that a load of pebbles makes a beach.


----------



## Tim Hall (15 Apr 2014)

jefmcg said:


> Not too worried about the crowds, after 15 years in the UK, I'm still charmed by the seaside english person. * They seem to come from another era*. Also charmingly thinking that a load of pebbles makes a beach.



It's when they come from an era imagined by Graham Greene that it gets dicey.


----------



## Aperitif (15 Apr 2014)

User said:


> Imagined or observed?


Imagined enough to give one the 'Kolley wobbles' if on a bike, perhaps?


----------



## jefmcg (15 Apr 2014)

Truly! First time I went to Brighton, I could imagine Pinkie or his descendants** running some dodgy enterprise praying on drunken tourists on the fringes.

**of course, there was never much of a chance of pinkie having descendants, but you know what I mean


----------



## jefmcg (15 Apr 2014)

User13710 said:


> The roads around East Dean will be really horrible at Easter, and the road snakes along by Beachy Head and the Seven Sisters, so there will be HILLS! Maybe have a look at cycling (or getting a train from Brighton) to Lewes, Glynde, Berwick, Polegate, and using the little lanes to get to Eastbourne. No seaside, but it's flatter, lovely cycling, and will be much less busy at Easter. And you'll pass some great pubs along the way.


Thanks. I've plotted a new route mostly following national route 2, so that's probably close to your suggestion.


----------



## Captain Defect (15 Apr 2014)

Hello all. I'm new to this (forum's & bike clubs) My mate talked me into this ride to felpham and I'm very excited about it. However my mate has now pulled out, but I'm not going to pull out myself. I have a few concerns if anyone can help? No:1 How to get to the start line? I live in Beaconsfield (bucks) and am thinking about driving car into london and parking on a meter. I believe they are free in the evening and bank holdiadys? I'm happy to offer anyone a lift if their my way if i take the car. No:2 How do i get back? I can't seem to get the train ticket cheap as its a bank hol. Does anyone out there want to be train buddies in order to get group save? No:3 whats the deal with taking a bike on the train? my concern is that over 80 folks and bikes are going to pile on a train? What time is the best time to return? ie do you have brekky then crash out for a bit, or just eat then go to the station? Sorry for such a long question, but i'm really looking forward to it but a little worried how to go about it in the best way. I have been putting a few miles in a day for over a month so the ride its self should be fine, just the agro of getting to start line and home again. Many thanks in advance for any info / advice. Looking forward to meeting some of you this thursday. Regards, Paul


----------



## Tim Hall (16 Apr 2014)

Captain Defect said:


> Hello all. I'm new to this (forum's & bike clubs) My mate talked me into this ride to felpham and I'm very excited about it. However my mate has now pulled out, but I'm not going to pull out myself. I have a few concerns if anyone can help? No:1 How to get to the start line? I live in Beaconsfield (bucks) and am thinking about driving car into london and parking on a meter. I believe they are free in the evening and bank holdiadys? I'm happy to offer anyone a lift if their my way if i take the car. No:2 How do i get back? I can't seem to get the train ticket cheap as its a bank hol. Does anyone out there want to be train buddies in order to get group save? No:3 whats the deal with taking a bike on the train? my concern is that over 80 folks and bikes are going to pile on a train? What time is the best time to return? ie do you have brekky then crash out for a bit, or just eat then go to the station? Sorry for such a long question, but i'm really looking forward to it but a little worried how to go about it in the best way. I have been putting a few miles in a day for over a month so the ride its self should be fine, just the agro of getting to start line and home again. Many thanks in advance for any info / advice. Looking forward to meeting some of you this thursday. Regards, Paul


Evening Paul.
1. Start is at Hyde Park Corner. I'd really really really strongly advise NOT driving to the start, as you'll end up having to drive the next day on zero hours sleep. This is VERY dangerous. Get a train to Marylebone and cycle the short distance to HPC.
2. There'll be loads of people you can do the Groupsave Goodness thing with. 4 is the magic number. Or cycle back with @ianrauk and co.
3. Southern don't do bike reservations. Strictly speaking there's a limit of two bikes per set of 4 coaches, but inventive bike packing, coupled with a winning smile and a bit of give and take generally means you can do more than this. Don't forget not all 80 travel back at once. Some don't travel back at all.
4. Breakfast at Felpham is very good. Linger awhile. Chat to your new friends. Wander slowly to the station, do the Groupsave Thing. Take it easy.


----------



## Captain Defect (16 Apr 2014)

Tim Hall said:


> Evening Paul.
> 1. Start is at Hyde Park Corner. I'd really really really strongly advise NOT driving to the start, as you'll end up having to drive the next day on zero hours sleep. This is VERY dangerous. Get a train to Marylebone and cycle the short distance to HPC.
> 2. There'll be loads of people you can do the Groupsave Goodness thing with. 4 is the magic number. Or cycle back with @ianrauk and co.
> 3. Southern don't do bike reservations. Strictly speaking there's a limit of two bikes per set of 4 coaches, but inventive bike packing, coupled with a winning smile and a bit of give and take generally means you can do more than this. Don't forget not all 80 travel back at once. Some don't travel back at all.
> 4. Breakfast at Felpham is very good. Linger awhile. Chat to your new friends. Wander slowly to the station, do the Groupsave Thing. Take it easy.


Thanks for the reply tim. Sounds good. I get the train to the start. I dont think i could make it back on bike. I look forward to meeting new friends over a spot of breakfeast.


----------



## srw (16 Apr 2014)

Marylebone to HPC is easy - down Seymour Place to Marble Arch, through the arch and use the pedestrian crossings to get across to Speaker's Corner, then down the Hyde Park bike path to the end. Again, pedestrian crossings to HPC.

Once you're back at Victoria, either ride up to HPC and do the same route in reverse or find a circle line tube back to Edgware Road, which is a very short hop from Marylebone.

Unfortunately I'm not going to be on this one otherwise I'd offer to meet you at Marylebone. I don't know if @McWobble is on it - he also arrives into Marylebone.


----------



## dellzeqq (16 Apr 2014)

thankyou, Tim and Stephen. 

And Paul.......
1. Don't drive after the ride
2. The breakfast really is good. The Lobster Pot had an overhaul a couple of years ago, and the've put more and more effort in to the food, which, for a beach side cafe is really splendid.


----------



## Captain Defect (16 Apr 2014)

srw said:


> Marylebone to HPC is easy - down Seymour Place to Marble Arch, through the arch and use the pedestrian crossings to get across to Speaker's Corner, then down the Hyde Park bike path to the end. Again, pedestrian crossings to HPC.
> 
> Once you're back at Victoria, either ride up to HPC and do the same route in reverse or find a circle line tube back to Edgware Road, which is a very short hop from Marylebone.
> 
> Unfortunately I'm not going to be on this one otherwise I'd offer to meet you at Marylebone. I don't know if @McWobble is on it - he also arrives into Marylebone.


Thanks. The problem with the train is its very expensive. Im thinking of cycling to uxbridge where i can get tube to hyde park. On the return if i cant manage cycle home there is a bus.


----------



## Captain Defect (16 Apr 2014)

dellzeqq said:


> thankyou, Tim and Stephen.
> 
> And Paul.......
> 1. Don't drive after the ride
> 2. The breakfast really is good. The Lobster Pot had an overhaul a couple of years ago, and the've put more and more effort in to the food, which, for a beach side cafe is really splendid.


Im looking forward to that breakfast for sure


----------



## ianrauk (16 Apr 2014)

Captain Defect said:


> Im looking forward to that breakfast for sure




You wont be disappointed.


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Apr 2014)

Captain Defect said:


> Thanks. The problem with the train is its very expensive. Im thinking of cycling to uxbridge where i can get tube to hyde park. On the return if i cant manage cycle home there is a bus.


Assuming that you aren't on a folder, you won't be able to get all the way to Hyde Park but you will be able to get to Baker St at least, which is near enough. Met line allows bike-sized bikes but the deep tube lines don't. Useful Map


----------



## jefmcg (16 Apr 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> Assuming that you aren't on a folder, you won't be able to get all the way to Hyde Park but you will be able to get to Baker St at least, which is near enough. Met line allows bike-sized bikes but the deep tube lines don't. Useful Map


I think that's probably the fastest route, but you could also change at Hammersmith to District line - just step across the platform - and get off at Victoria.


----------



## Captain Defect (16 Apr 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> Assuming that you aren't on a folder, you won't be able to get all the way to Hyde Park but you will be able to get to Baker St at least, which is near enough. Met line allows bike-sized bikes but the deep tube lines don't. Useful Map


Not on a fold up. On an old racer. Thanks for the info. Its hard work this cycling thing and thats just the planning lol. Hats off to simon for arranging these events


----------



## Captain Defect (16 Apr 2014)

Cheers


jefmcg said:


> I think that's probably the fastest route, but you could also change at Hammersmith to District line - just step across the platform - and get off at Victoria.


----------



## Sketchley (16 Apr 2014)

Captain Defect said:


> Thanks. The problem with the train is its very expensive. Im thinking of cycling to uxbridge where i can get tube to hyde park. On the return if i cant manage cycle home there is a bus.


 
On the subject of cost. A return from Beaconsfield to Marylebone off peak is £20. Leaving Beaconsfield at 22:33 on Thursday get's you in at 23:01 with a short cycle to Hyde Park plus you can get any train home the next day. From Brighton to London St Pancras (takes longer than Victoria for some reason it's half the price to start with) on Friday morning is £9.90 or £4.45 with group save lots of trains after 9am. So £30 gets you home which doesn't sound too bad plus it's a bit less if you manage to find a group save.


----------



## martint235 (16 Apr 2014)

Sketchley said:


> On the subject of cost. A return from Beaconsfield to Marylebone off peak is £20. Leaving Beaconsfield at 22:33 on Thursday get's you in at 23:01 with a short cycle to Hyde Park plus you can get any train home the next day. From Brighton to London St Pancras (takes longer than Victoria for some reason it's half the price to start with) on Friday morning is £9.90 or £4.45 with group save lots of trains after 9am. So £30 gets you home which doesn't sound too bad plus it's a bit less if you manage to find a group save.


 Errrrmmm I hate to be picky but he's going to be a fair way from Brighton on Saturday morning......


----------



## Captain Defect (16 Apr 2014)

Sketchley said:


> On the subject of cost. A return from Beaconsfield to Marylebone off peak is £20. Leaving Beaconsfield at 22:33 on Thursday get's you in at 23:01 with a short cycle to Hyde Park plus you can get any train home the next day. From Brighton to London St Pancras (takes longer than Victoria for some reason it's half the price to start with) on Friday morning is £9.90 or £4.45 with group save lots of trains after 9am. So £30 gets you home which doesn't sound too bad plus it's a bit less if you manage to find a group save.


Thanks for this. That sounds good. I will look into this when i get home.. this forum lark is quite good.


----------



## Captain Defect (16 Apr 2014)

martint235 said:


> Errrrmmm I hate to be picky but he's going to be a fair way from Brighton on Saturday morning......


Indeed unless i get lost lol. The main cost is going to be beaconsfield to london. Im quite happy to find some goup savers and return via bognor. I will check out cost for chiltern train from home to london but i thought bank hols are not off peak


----------



## StuAff (16 Apr 2014)

Captain Defect said:


> i thought bank hols are not off peak


They most definitely are


----------



## Sketchley (16 Apr 2014)

Captain Defect said:


> Thanks. The problem with the train is its very expensive. Im thinking of cycling to uxbridge where i can get tube to hyde park. On the return if i cant manage cycle home there is a bus.


 
An off peak return from Beaconsfield to Marylebone which work for Thursday Night, rtn Friday PM is only £20. Bognor to Victoria can be had for £17:30(super off peak single) or £8.65 with group save. Sub £30 to get home isn't "very expensive" although it's not cheap! 

Uxbridge to Zone 1 is = £3 off peak with Oyster so £6 in total if you have Oyster card (if not it's £5.90 each way) You can save £14 doing this instead of Marylebone route, question is if this is worth having to ride to and more importantly back from Uxbridge.

Note I've not checked for any engineering works on Marylebone line or the Bognor line for that matter.... 

As said above, do not drive...... Plus you might just fancy a beer in Bognor before getting the train home it has been known.


----------



## Sketchley (16 Apr 2014)

How did that get posted.... I was already correcting myself, thought I'd deleted it.....


----------



## Sketchley (16 Apr 2014)

Captain Defect said:


> Indeed unless i get lost lol. The main cost is going to be beaconsfield to london. Im quite happy to find some goup savers and return via bognor. I will check out cost for chiltern train from home to london but i thought bank hols are not off peak


 
Checked it already, £20 return.


----------



## Sketchley (16 Apr 2014)

I hate the internet.....


----------



## Captain Defect (16 Apr 2014)

Sketchley said:


> Checked it already, £20 return.


Cheers. Is that online or at the gate? cheers


----------



## Captain Defect (16 Apr 2014)

M


Sketchley said:


> An off peak return from Beaconsfield to Marylebone which work for Thursday Night, rtn Friday PM is only £20. Bognor to Victoria can be had for £17:30(super off peak single) or £8.65 with group save. Sub £30 to get home isn't "very expensive" although it's not cheap!
> 
> Uxbridge to Zone 1 is = £3 off peak with Oyster so £6 in total if you have Oyster card (if not it's £5.90 each way) You can save £14 doing this instead of Marylebone route, question is if this is worth having to ride to and more importantly back from Uxbridge.
> 
> ...


Many thanks. the train from home is best. I will have to beg the wife for an extra £14 money so tight at the mo. A pint sounds likely for sure


----------



## mmmmartin (16 Apr 2014)

@Captain Defect 
I am delighted you have abandoned the madness of driving while exhausted after riding all night. This is very much frowned on by everyone. 
Looking foward to meeting you, I'm the old fat bloke at the back.


----------



## srw (16 Apr 2014)

If you're forced to find a cheaper train than from home, you might find Amersham a better bet than Uxbridge. It's something like £3.90 single off-peak with an Oyster card, it's a bit closer than Uxbridge, and the roads are quieter and the tube is quicker. Down Station Road, right at the bottom then straight on at Tesco's. Left past the hospital then take the cycle path next to the Wycombe Road. Turn left through Winchmore Hill, ignore Coleshill, sharp left again to do a down and an up to the Penn Road, where it's downhill to Beaconsfield town centre. On the other hand if you really want to save money, ignore the siren calls of people tempting you down the pub.


----------



## Wobblers (16 Apr 2014)

@Captain Defect, normally I would be getting into Marylebone - but tomorrow, thanks to Administrative Cockup #1, it'll be Euston. I'll be going down Marylebone Road on my way to HPC, so I could certainly drop by the station and if you want some company/guidance on the way. But that's likely to be at 11-30pm (that's Administrative Cockup #2, sorry Simon, I'll be a bit late). Give me a shout if you fancy hanging around for a while!


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Apr 2014)

Captain Defect said:


> Not on a fold up. On an old racer.


 Old racer? I think you'll find that the correct term is "classic vintage machine" or "retro masterpiece"


----------



## Captain Defect (16 Apr 2014)

mmmmartin said:


> @Captain Defect
> I am delighted you have abandoned the madness of driving while exhausted after riding all night. This is very much frowned on by everyone.
> Looking foward to meeting you, I'm the old fat bloke at the back.


Indeed it does sound a bit much to drive while tired. There be 2 fat blokes at the back now, you and me lol


----------



## User10571 (16 Apr 2014)

Captain Defect said:


> Not on a fold up. On an old racer. Thanks for the info. Its hard work this cycling thing and thats just the planning lol. *Hats off to simon for arranging these events*



Never mind the nominations and secret ballot currently underway elsewhere on the forum (if truth be known, I haven't been following the event as closely as I usually do) but I think I can say without fear of contradiction that we have a clear and outstanding winner for this year's 'Best use of understatement in a post' award. Until the above, I had not seen a post to match the calibre of those of last year's winner, New Zealander Aerid Drybait, when he stepped up to the podium to collect his much deserved trophy at the forum awards.
Class.


----------



## Sketchley (16 Apr 2014)

Captain Defect said:


> There be 2 fat blokes at the back now, you and me lol



More than 2..... I'll be the one coughing and wheezing at the back, as soon as it goes up hill, and generally looking like he should have riden more during winter......, weather is looking good though so might even have the shiny ti bike out for its first fnrttc.....


----------



## Captain Defect (16 Apr 2014)

srw said:


> If you're forced to find a cheaper train than from home, you might find Amersham a better bet than Uxbridge. It's something like £3.90 single off-peak with an Oyster card, it's a bit closer than Uxbridge, and the roads are quieter and the tube is quicker. Down Station Road, right at the bottom then straight on at Tesco's. Left past the hospital then take the cycle path next to the Wycombe Road. Turn left through Winchmore Hill, ignore Coleshill, sharp left again to do a down and an up to the Penn Road, where it's downhill to Beaconsfield town centre. On the other hand if you really want to save money, ignore the siren calls of people tempting you down the pub.


Thanks. I think i go uxbridge in. Then use train home


----------



## ianrauk (16 Apr 2014)

No one will be at the back except Agent Hilda, Myself and who ever else is Teccing right!


----------



## Sketchley (16 Apr 2014)

Captain Defect said:


> Thanks. I think i go uxbridge in. Then use train home



As said above Amersham is a good bet 39mins to Marylebone, and £7.80 return with an Oyster Card. 6 miles from Beaconsfield (do they still have a model village there?). Uxbridge is nearer 10....


----------



## Captain Defect (16 Apr 2014)

Sketchley said:


> As said above Amersham is a good bet 39mins to Marylebone, and £7.80 return with an Oyster Card. 6 miles from Beaconsfield (do they still have a model village there?). Uxbridge is nearer 10....


Ok. Amersham is a hell of a hill back home. Yes still have the model village as seen on midsummer murders


----------



## Captain Defect (17 Apr 2014)

User10571 said:


> Never mind the nominations and secret ballot currently underway elsewhere on the forum (if truth be known, I haven't been following the event as closely as I usually do) but I think I can say without fear of contradiction that we have a clear and outstanding winner for this year's 'Best use of understatement in a post' award. Until the above, I had not seen a post to match the calibre of those of last year's winner, New Zealander Aerid Drybait, when he stepped up to the podium to collect his much deserved trophy at the forum awards.
> Class.


I'll take any award going, after all an award is an award lol


----------



## Captain Defect (17 Apr 2014)

Sketchley said:


> As said above Amersham is a good bet 39mins to Marylebone, and £7.80 return with an Oyster Card. 6 miles from Beaconsfield (do they still have a model village there?). Uxbridge is nearer 10....


amersham is sounding good


----------



## Captain Defect (17 Apr 2014)

good news, the wife is giving me our anniversary present (this Tuesday 22nd April) a return train ticket from Beaconsfield to Marylebone and some lunch money, yeeeaaah. See after 19 years of marriage you can get something back lol


----------



## slowmotion (17 Apr 2014)

srw said:


> On the other hand if you really want to save money, ignore the siren calls of people tempting you down the pub.


----------



## jefmcg (17 Apr 2014)

I picked up a free multitool at an Evans event, and have no use for it. If someone wants it, I'll bring it tonight.


----------



## velovoice (17 Apr 2014)

ianrauk said:


> No one will be at the back except Agent Hilda, Myself and who ever else is Teccing right!


Yebbut... you need to _keep up_ with the slowest rider.


----------



## velovoice (17 Apr 2014)

Sketchley said:


> might even have the shiny ti bike out for its first fnrttc.....


yes, please!


----------



## martint235 (17 Apr 2014)

Now what to wear. I have a feeling (judging by early morning commutes this week) that it's going to be more than a bit nippy out in the sticks. But then again the return home will be warm and sunny.....


----------



## ianrauk (17 Apr 2014)

martint235 said:


> Now what to wear. I have a feeling (judging by early morning commutes this week) that it's going to be more than a bit nippy out in the sticks. But then again the return home will be warm and sunny.....




Was thinking the same.

So probs go with
3/4 Bibs
Vest
LS base layer (can take off for return)
LS merino jersey
Montane Featherlite (if very chilly)
Long finger gloves
Fingerless gloves for return.


----------



## Charlotte (17 Apr 2014)

Really looking forward to my first FNRttC in way too long


----------



## hatler (17 Apr 2014)

I too am getting inordinately excited about this evening. Bit of faffing to do before the off, but that's situation normal.

See you all at HPC.


----------



## StuAff (17 Apr 2014)

I'll be setting off this afternoon.



No, I'm not planning to take a train.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Apr 2014)

StuAff said:


> I'll be setting off this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not planning to take a train.




Nice one Stu.. you riding back home in the morning too?


----------



## StuAff (17 Apr 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Nice one Stu.. you riding back home in the morning too?


Well, it's only 25 miles. Be rude not to.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Apr 2014)

StuAff said:


> Well, it's only 25 miles. Be rude not to.




hehehhe.. what will be your total mileage?


----------



## StuAff (17 Apr 2014)

Last time I did the full Pompey-HPC-Bognor-Pompey loop it was 168.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Apr 2014)

StuAff said:


> Last time I did the full Pompey-HPC-Bognor-Pompey loop it was 168.




Marvellous stuff.
About the same as me


----------



## Trickedem (17 Apr 2014)

I'm catching a train to Lewes after Breakfast, then riding home from there. Would anyone be interested in buying a group save?


----------



## mmmmartin (17 Apr 2014)

@Trickedem Ask me at breakfast, also @DaveJ is riding and he might go for that too, as we live in the same direction. OTOH Dave and I will already have bought returns to home via London so we may well just go via Redhill then Tonbridge, or East Croydon and London Bridge. Not much help really am I?


----------



## martint235 (17 Apr 2014)

mmmmartin said:


> @Trickedem Ask me at breakfast, also @DaveJ is riding and he might go for that too, as we live in the same direction. OTOH Dave and I will already have bought returns to home via London so we may well just go via Redhill then Tonbridge, or East Croydon and London Bridge. Not much help really am I?


Bear in mind that Southern trains aren't going to London Bridge tomorrow.

EDIT: In fact I don't think there are any services at all that stop at London Bridge tomorrow


----------



## martint235 (17 Apr 2014)

Plus

http://www.firstcapitalconnect.co.u...nned-timetables-changes/details/TL2014-04-18/


----------



## mmmmartin (17 Apr 2014)

They run Cannon Street-London Bridge and southwards. Just not CHX-LBG. But my ticket will be valid if I 
A) get off at Redhill and go via Tonbridge. Or 
B) I might get off at Three Bridges and potter on the cycle track to TBW. Or 
C) go to Lewes and ride with @Trickedem and @DaveJ from there. Or 
D) stay in the pub and work all this out when I'm p!ssed and had no sleep, which is the most sensible way of doing it, obvs.
EDIT: actually, riding along the river from Victoria to Cannon Street on Good Friday would be a pleasant ride so might do that, depending on what decision, if any, results from option D) (above)


----------



## procel (17 Apr 2014)

18mi to Havant & looks like the Pompey-Waterloo line's fine cause they saving all the fun for Soton this Easter.


----------



## martint235 (17 Apr 2014)

mmmmartin said:


> They run Cannon Street-London Bridge and southwards. Just not CHX-LBG. But my ticket will be valid if I
> A) get off at Redhill and go via Tonbridge. Or
> B) I might get off at Three Bridges and potter on the cycle track to TBW. Or
> C) go to Lewes and ride with @Trickedem and @DaveJ from there. Or
> ...


 If I don't ride all the way home and partake of only a couple of refreshments then I'll be doing the ride from Victoria to Cannon St.

Caveat: There are some obvious issues with this as to have only a couple of refreshments would be moderation and we all know how I feel about that. I have horrible feelings that tomorrow could get messy in some way and end with either Lelly in a cab or worse in a hotel room.


----------



## theFire (17 Apr 2014)

One of the reasons the Felpham ride is my favourite is because my mum lives 1.3 miles away from the lobster pot and there is a nice comfy bed waiting for me! Woohoo! (after refreshments of course)


----------



## theclaud (17 Apr 2014)

I'll be in town early due to ludicrous train pricing structures. If anyone is coming into Paddington and fancies a coffee, give me a shout. I won't be drinking beer, of course - I only do that to humour @User482 when he's in town...


----------



## theclaud (17 Apr 2014)

theFire said:


> One of the reasons the Felpham ride is my favourite is because my mum lives 1.3 miles away from the lobster pot and there is a nice comfy bed waiting for me! Woohoo! (after refreshments of course)



How many spare rooms does she have?


----------



## AKA Bob (17 Apr 2014)

theclaud said:


> I'll be in town early due to ludicrous train pricing structures. If anyone is coming into Paddington and fancies a coffee, give me a shout. I won't be drinking beer, of course - I only do that to humour @User482 when he's in town...



What do you call early???


----------



## theclaud (17 Apr 2014)

AKA Bob said:


> What do you call early???



I'll be at Padders from about 8. I might move to Victoria at some point for a change of scene. Don't say I don't know how to party...


----------



## theclaud (17 Apr 2014)

User said:


> No beer? You can forget that.


Consider it forgotten.


----------



## Wobblers (17 Apr 2014)

martint235 said:


> Now what to wear. I have a feeling (judging by early morning commutes this week) that it's going to be more than a bit nippy out in the sticks. But then again the return home will be warm and sunny.....



In these sort of circumstances, I find that CLOTHES are typically the best thing to wear...

Anyway, what's all this talk of warm and sunny journeys home? I thought you had a train ticket?

Still, the bike's been fettled, the chain cleaned and lubed, new koolstop brake pads fitted, tyres pumped up and I've even cleaned it! Main light's charged, spare batteries are almost charged, backup light is charging... good grief, I'm almost organised - I just need to find my hip flask. Rather looking forward to tonight


----------



## martint235 (17 Apr 2014)

McWobble said:


> In these sort of circumstances, I find that CLOTHES are typically the best thing to wear...
> 
> Anyway, what's all this talk of warm and sunny journeys home? I thought you had a train ticket?
> 
> Still, the bike's been fettled, the chain cleaned and lubed, new koolstop brake pads fitted, tyres pumped up and I've even cleaned it! Main light's charged, spare batteries are almost charged, backup light is charging... good grief, I'm almost organised - I just need to find my hip flask. Rather looking forward to tonight


Ooh hipflask....

I do have a train ticket. But as it's a Southern one, I can get my money back if I cycle home. I'm currently 50/50 on that.


----------



## Wobblers (17 Apr 2014)

martint235 said:


> Ooh hipflask....
> 
> I do have a train ticket. But as it's a Southern one, I can get my money back if I cycle home. I'm currently 50/50 on that.



Makes things tricky, doesn't it? Have you considered armwarmers, perhaps they could help?


----------



## ianrauk (17 Apr 2014)

McWobble said:


> Makes things tricky, doesn't it? Have you considered armwarmers, perhaps they could help?




You've been away too long... he's now a committed arm warmer wearer...


----------



## Wobblers (17 Apr 2014)

ianrauk said:


> You've been away too long... he's now a committed arm warmer wearer...





Now, if you'd stopped writing after "committed"...


----------



## Nigel182 (17 Apr 2014)

Have a good one tonight everyone knees on the mend should be out and about sometime in the next month or 2


----------



## AKA Bob (17 Apr 2014)

theclaud said:


> I'll be at Padders from about 8. I might move to Victoria at some point for a change of scene. Don't say I don't know how to party...



Sadly can't assist as I am working till 10pm but will see you later at Victoria...


----------



## theclaud (17 Apr 2014)

ianrauk said:


> You've been away too long... he's now a committed arm warmer wearer...



The big jessie.


----------



## theclaud (17 Apr 2014)

AKA Bob said:


> Sadly can't assist as I am working till 10pm but will see you later at Victoria...


It'll be entertainment I'm craving rather than assistance. Sitting on my arse for several hours eating pasties is going to be more dull than challenging.


----------



## User10571 (17 Apr 2014)

Nigel182 said:


> Have a good one tonight everyone knees on the mend should be out and about sometime in the next month or 2


Shame you'll not be with us tonight, Nigel.
Heal swiftly.


----------



## Flying Dodo (17 Apr 2014)

Have fun and wrap up warm folks.


----------



## martint235 (17 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3032897, member: 30090"]The weather will be warm and sunny, how will that be a 50/50? But then again there is the South Downs...but you love riding up hills, or so I hear.[/QUOTE]
Ah but I think I'll be dressed for the overnight cold. Plus I've struggled of late with the 100+ milers taking more of a toll on me than they used to. Still we shall see.


----------



## Wobblers (17 Apr 2014)

User said:


> Long Martin have people look down on him? Could he cope with that?



Just think how long it would take to overtake him...


----------



## martint235 (17 Apr 2014)

User said:


> Long Martin have people look down on him? Could he cope with that?





McWobble said:


> Just think how long it would take to overtake him...


And I'd still be able to look down on you two!!


----------



## Wobblers (17 Apr 2014)

martint235 said:


> And I'd still be able to look down on you two!!



No, Martin, you've got it wrong: you _don't _ride a 'bent by waving your arse in the air...


----------



## kimble (17 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3032976, member: 30090"]Buy a recumbent - job done.
[/quote]

Not sure which job? Riding a 'bent in a group of upwrongular cyclists means you end up doing loads more work (riding the brakes on the descents, then giving it extra welly to keep up on the climbs). Opportunities to sit in the group and hardly pedal on the flat are rare novelties.

On the other hand, riding a 'bent is warmer than an upright, so it would mitigate the clothing issue a bit.



> Speaking of which the frame arrives Sat morning.



Wotcha getting?


----------



## Captain Defect (17 Apr 2014)

bike is ready. Am I? oh yes! Train ticket got. Looking forward to meeting some of you tonight on my first night ride


----------



## theclaud (17 Apr 2014)

I can report that the house white at the mezzanine cafe at Padders is nothing to write home about. Should this be in the "Mundane News" thread?


----------



## rb58 (17 Apr 2014)

theclaud said:


> I can report that the house white at the mezzanine cafe at Padders is nothing to write home about. Should this be in the "Mundane News" thread?


Does it help if I tell you I'm sat on the sofa with a coffee and some home made fruit cake?


----------



## theclaud (17 Apr 2014)

rb58 said:


> Does it help if I tell you I'm sat on the sofa with a coffee and some home made fruit cake?


I'm happy for you. I'm thinking of relocating to the Bent Bishop and Ferret, or whatever it's called.


----------



## srw (17 Apr 2014)

theclaud said:


> I can report that the house white at the mezzanine cafe at Padders is nothing to write home about. Should this be in the "Mundane News" thread?


"Tea" perhaps?


----------



## rb58 (17 Apr 2014)

theclaud said:


> I'm happy for you. I'm thinking of relocating to the Bent Bishop and Ferret, or whatever it's called.


Do they have cake?


----------



## theclaud (17 Apr 2014)

rb58 said:


> Do they have cake?


I haven't asked yet. There's only so much excitement I can handle at once.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Apr 2014)

theclaud said:


> I haven't asked yet. There's only so much excitement I can handle at once.




2 pieces of cake at the same time?


----------



## theclaud (17 Apr 2014)

User13710 said:


> More importantly, what's the beer like?


Not got as far as the Mad Bishop and Meerkat yet. Don't rush me. I'm aiming for a steady drip-feed of pleasure here, not a mad rush of excitement with a cliff-edge come-down.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Apr 2014)

theclaud said:


> Not got as far as the Mad Bishop and Meerkat yet. Don't rush me. I'm aiming for a steady drip-feed of pleasure here, not a mad rush of excitement with a cliff-edge come-down.




You going for a pack of scampi fries then?


----------



## theclaud (17 Apr 2014)

ianrauk said:


> You going for a pack of scampi fries then?


Steady on. I've got a Cronx Pale Ale. I'm just having the one...


----------



## ianmac62 (17 Apr 2014)

On an earlier train, the 2137 out of Northampton due to arrive Euston 2258 and so I might meet the 2330 deadline at HPC, Mr DZ sir - even with all my faffing. Really looking forward to this!


----------



## hatler (17 Apr 2014)

Plans for mini-hatler's participation are in place.

He's currently in bed fast asleep (and has been since 7.30).

We'll be on a train to Waterloo shortly and will join you at HPC and then head southwards. Bail Out Point 1 is SW20, or as close to it as the ride allows. If he's still awake then and keen to carry on, Bail Out Point 2 is at Betchworth, where I have stashed the car. Fingers crossed ...


----------



## martint235 (17 Apr 2014)

User said:


> It does. I can't wait for Long Martin's prep report.


I have had two very large bowls of pasta with associated meat sauce product and a large jug of coffee.


----------



## StuAff (17 Apr 2014)

At Victoria, 81 miles done. Having failed to ride all the way in last time I tried, erred on the side of caution and allowed extra time to get here. An extra five or six miles but that's hardly a problem


----------



## srw (17 Apr 2014)

StuAff said:


> At Victoria, 81 miles done. Having failed to ride all the way in last time I tried, erred on the side of caution and allowed extra time to get here. An extra five or six miles but that's hardly a problem


It was threatening to think about raining as I crossed Guildford this afternoon - hope it stayed dry for you.


----------



## Captain Defect (17 Apr 2014)

On the train and feeling excited and nervous


----------



## hatler (17 Apr 2014)

Ooo errr. We might have a refusal. Mini-h not best pleased at being woken up. I'm coming anyway (to collect the car !)


----------



## StuAff (17 Apr 2014)

srw said:


> It was threatening to think about raining as I crossed Guildford this afternoon - hope it stayed dry for you.


Nope, stayed dry. Which was nice.


----------



## User10571 (17 Apr 2014)

That was close. 
Very close to being another 'wake up and catch the ride, User10571'
On the train to Victoria.


----------



## Captain Defect (17 Apr 2014)

Im at speakers corner cafe. Is this the meeting place?


----------



## Tim Hall (17 Apr 2014)

Captain Defect said:


> Im at speakers corner cafe. Is this the meeting place?


No. You want the other end of Park Lane. Wellington Arch. Head South, young man.


----------



## Captain Defect (17 Apr 2014)

Thanks here thanks


----------



## hatler (18 Apr 2014)

Just back home. That was fun. Warm, dry and with a tailwind. Doesn't get much better.

BOP (Bail Out Point) 1 was passed without so much as a waver. BOP 2 also came and went, and I handed charge of mini over to Charlie at Betchworth who looked after him all the way to the Cabin Café whilst I jumped in the car and tailed the group from a distance. The prospect of a cold sandwich at the café didn't hold enough appeal though (especially when I had foolishly offered beans on toast), so we both jumped in the car and headed home where he's just ploughed through a mountain of macaroni cheese and is now on his way upstairs.

I reckon we can mark that one down as a success.


----------



## martint235 (18 Apr 2014)

Sorry for leaving before the start but I really wasn't feeling well plus it felt like the gout in my wrist was flaring up again (the doc said to expect one last attack once i'd started taking Allopurinol). After a discussion with Beano, I felt that deciding to leave at HPC was better than finding out 40 miles down the road that I was in trouble.

Hope you all had a great ride. It was definitely the weather for it.


----------



## hatler (18 Apr 2014)

I failed to say that it was fantastic to be back on the road with the Fridays again. Lots of ever increasingly familiar faces, and one or two I haven't seen for a while. That was a real buzz. Thank you one and all !!

Mini is still fast asleep.


----------



## jefmcg (18 Apr 2014)

That was fun! Don't forget to watch out for the cows


----------



## AKA Bob (18 Apr 2014)

They wanted to become 'Brooks Saddles' in the next life......


----------



## Captain Defect (18 Apr 2014)

Nice to have met many off you on this ride. Thanks to all those who gave me very helpful advice. Thanks to simon for organising. Im home now safe and well although a little tender and sore and aching abit. Hope to met you all again on the next ride. Cheers. Paul


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Apr 2014)

The fantastic four topped the mileage up to a century by riding toHorsham at a brisk but not punishing pace. In my addled sllep deprived state I've buggered up the groupsave by leaving the party early at a station that doesn't have any trains for me. Hope you don't meet a pedantic inspector.


----------



## User10571 (18 Apr 2014)

That was fun.
Pretty much text book stuff.
Full moon (nearasdammit). Check.
Dry forecast. Check
Temperatures above those forecast. Check
Tailwind. Check
Dead sexy descents on traffic free roads. Check
The Lobster Pot's menu having scored 11 on the salivation-o-meter. Check
The wonderful company I had all night. Check
I appear to have acquired another bike on my return to _Londres_ today (that's another story)
Until the next time, thanks all.
Especially the organiser.

Oh! And much respect to Mini Hatler, Rob.
It'd be nice to think that it's a night he'll remember - in a good way 
As an aside... was he up for more?

JB


----------



## srw (18 Apr 2014)

jefmcg said:


> That was fun! Don't forget to watch out for the cows


Very amoosing.


----------



## kimble (18 Apr 2014)

hatler said:


> I failed to say that it was fantastic to be back on the road with the Fridays again.



This, in spades.


----------



## kimble (18 Apr 2014)

jefmcg said:


> That was fun! Don't forget to watch out for the cows



Dammit, that's almost worth signing up for Strava for, given how effective the sight of a recumbent at ramming speed was at shifting the herd...


----------



## kimble (18 Apr 2014)

What's the bird that makes a noise uncannily like a wet rubbing disc brake? We've got one in our back garden...


----------



## kimble (18 Apr 2014)

Actually, while we're on the subject of birds, never before on a ride have I had so many deliberately land just in front of my bike and then fly off again at the last second. They seemed to be trying to avoid the beam of the light, and kept finding the patch directly below it.


----------



## theFire (18 Apr 2014)

User said:


> And to think that some people are critical of Strava because it encourages reckless behaviour.



I have to admit. It was me that created that segment. After going that way on a non-FNRttC ride and coming across the grass bank bit full of cows.... which refused to mooooove!


----------



## ianmac62 (18 Apr 2014)

Brilliant night out! Meeting so many old friends, making so many new ones. Kippers for breakfast at The Lobster Pot were an added bonus, together with all the things User10571 listed. Happily home now having done 87 miles door-to-door. Many many thanks to DZ, to the TECs who repaired my puncture with such efficiency, and to Claud (and Charlie) who led me astray to a public house.


----------



## mmmmartin (18 Apr 2014)

It may well be some time before the achievement of Mini @hatler sinks in. We mere mortals can only gasp at his riding, at such a tender age, such a distance at night. I'll bet a whole point of beer that no one at his school has ever done such a thing. In years to come he will no doubt look back on such escapades and be astonished. Chapeau.
In other news, it was a great night with super weather and I always enjoy the bollards and dark variation to avoid the punch-up capital of London - Tooting.
Great to see so many old friends again. Alas I shall miss the next ride as I'll be on Le Recce.
Thanks, as always to Dellzeqq.


----------



## Mark Grant (18 Apr 2014)

A great ride , and as has been said a wonderful dawn.
A fab breakfast and then the train back to the Smoke. There was just @topcat1 and I for our journey but he had a Railcard so a saving was had.
The train was packed by Gatwick, from Victoria I took a long and winding road home in order to get a ton. So 101 miles for me.
Thanks all.


----------



## rb58 (18 Apr 2014)

That was a cracker. I especially liked the bit where three of us became separated from the main peloton just before Newdigate when we took a wrong turn. Once we'd realised we'd gone the wrong way, we set off on a high speed chase down to re-join the ride. A 30 minute dash that warmed us up nicely just before we arrived at The Cabin. We should make that a 'feature' of all future rides.

There wasn't too much for us to do at the back. A handful of punctures - probably more than could have been expected on a dry night; a couple of errant chains; some stubborn gears; a couple of occasions when we pondered whether it was a puncture or not when we probably should have just got right on and changed the tube; and a piece fell off @Michael Adu 's bike - a piece that probably shouldn't have been there in the first place. One mystery remains though - does @Trickedem 's pump actually work or not?

The smells, the sounds, the views, the ambiance, the sunrise. And The People. Lovely.

Big thanks to DZ and our 'all-up' gal @Agent Hilda for keeping things moving along apace. Impeccable.

Felpham is probably the longest SMRbtH, so I sit here typing this with 158 miles in my very tired legs and the knowledge that I shall sleep very well, and very long tonight. This is good.

See you all on the road to Brighton.


----------



## hatler (18 Apr 2014)

Mini-miss hatler has just assured me that she wants to emulate mini's doings in two years time. Great news.

Plus, she also tells me that she is desperate to join the next FNRttC to Brighton.


----------



## hatler (18 Apr 2014)

mmmmartin said:


> It may well be some time before the achievement of Mini @hatler sinks in. We mere mortals can only gasp at his riding, at such a tender age, such a distance at night. I'll bet a whole point of beer that no one at his school has ever done such a thing. In years to come he will no doubt look back on such escapades and be astonished. Chapeau.
> In other news, it was a great night with super weather and I always enjoy the bollards and dark variation to avoid the punch-up capital of London - Tooting.
> Great to see so many old friends again. Alas I shall miss the next ride as I'll be on Le Recce.
> Thanks, as always to Dellzeqq.


Seeing this has really inspired mini-miss h.

I think mini-h is pretty unflustered by last night. He woke up. He cycled. He went as far as he could, and then stopped.

For me, the remarkable thing is that he isn't as grumpy as I thought he was going to be.

And yes, I think it safe to assume that no-one at his school has done anything like this.


----------



## Trickedem (18 Apr 2014)

Thanks everyone for a great ride. Nice to be relatively warm on a night ride again and lovely to catch up with so many of you. As we were approaching Barnham, I decided to jump on the next train, rather than join the breakfast queue. This was a good choice, they have a little cafe on the platform and I was able to get a nice bacon sarnie and a cup of tea, for my journey to Lewes. I then cycled home over Ashdown Forest. Into a headwind all the way, but the scenery and great roads made up for it. Finished the day with 114 miles on the clock. As always I took a few pics, contact me if you want the originals.


----------



## Trickedem (18 Apr 2014)

And some more:


----------



## Trickedem (18 Apr 2014)

and a few more.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Apr 2014)

> View attachment 42778


Most of the pics are just a motley bunch on bikes but a hedge koala climbing a tree, now that's special!


----------



## kimble (19 Apr 2014)

Oh, out of interest, for a while someone (I'm not sure who) appeared to be wearing a jacket composed *entirely* of Scotchlite. What was it?

Normally I'd dismiss such a thing as hi-vis overkill, but the effect of the light of my head torch on it was magical. At oblique angles the reflective became iridescent: Not only did it gently fade through all colours of the rainbow as I passed, at close range my eyes would each see a slightly different colour, giving it a ghostly 3D effect that was wonderfully surreal on a dark lane.

(I also wonder how well something like that survives a few washes and oily stains...)


----------



## redfalo (19 Apr 2014)

User said:


> I could write something myself but, what would it add?



cynicism?


----------



## User10571 (19 Apr 2014)

kimble said:


> Oh, out of interest, for a while someone (I'm not sure who) appeared to be wearing a jacket composed *entirely* of Scotchlite. What was it?
> 
> Normally I'd dismiss such a thing as hi-vis overkill, but the effect of the light of my head torch on it was magical. At oblique angles the reflective became iridescent: Not only did it gently fade through all colours of the rainbow as I passed, at close range my eyes would each see a slightly different colour, giving it a ghostly 3D effect that was wonderfully surreal on a dark lane.
> 
> (I also wonder how well something like that survives a few washes and oily stains...)


His name is Ben and he's mile munching in preparation for a London to Paris. It was the jacket's (and Ben's) first FNRttC.
The jacket is indeed entirely retro-reflective. Whether it is Scotchlite or not I don't know, our in-depth discussion of said garment didn't go _that_ far.
The jacket performed exceptionally well if the observer were to place themselves between the jacket and the rising sun, with their back to the sun.
Similar effects of iridescence, plus ample opportunity to cast giant shadow rabbits on the jacket.


----------



## jefmcg (19 Apr 2014)

I spoke to Benjamin about his jacket. He said it was glass. Maybe this one? 

http://road.cc/content/news/108514-sugoi’s-new-zap-jacket-takes-reflectivity-next-level

It certainly drew the eye at dawn, when he tried to have an unobserved comfort break


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Apr 2014)

Boy, I slept well last night. And not too achey today either.

There are a few (3) photos here: http://www.cyclechat.net/useralbums/fnrttc-felpham-2014-04-19.445/view

Thanks to Charlie, Eddie and Michael for joining in the afters ride, and apols for messing up the groupsave. No matter how many times you said "Clapham Junction", and no matter that the words "Clapham Junction" were printed on the ticket, my brain interpreted it as "East Croydon". Then, when I did try to get a ticket from East Croydon I found that there were no trains due to London Bridge works - which I knew full well, but had forgotten - so I had to ride over to West Croydon, then realised that I couldn't remember where it was.

You read of oxygen-deprived climbers making stupid decisions on top of Everest. I think sleep deprived cyclists in the "Death Zone" of railway travel home are similar.

Thanks as usual to Simon, the wayfinders, the TECs and the all-up lady, and to the Cabin peeps.


----------



## Sketchley (19 Apr 2014)

I had a lot of fun. Thanks everybody, I clearly wasn't 'match fit' and it showed just before the cabin and on the bit between Horsham and the cows. Perked up at the end though. Note to self stop making excuses and cycle to work more often......


----------



## Zee (19 Apr 2014)

Lovely ride, good to see so many familiar faces. Great job from the Cabin Cafe in the face of eighty cold and tired cyclists.

In the end, not too warm, not too cold and had a perfectly timed hillclimb into the sunshine at Arundel. Couldn't have hoped for better conditions - plus learnt a few things about the storage and transport of asparagus, that Mini Hatler is an absolute champ, cows are colourblind and aka_bob was a professional cattle herder in a past life.

Thank you Simon and thank you TEC's, I definitely don't say this often enough. Enjoy your Easter weekends all.

a few pics from along the way:
http://imgur.com/a/ACDLD


----------



## MisterStan (19 Apr 2014)

I can't think of a finer way to start the weekend! Thanks to all for a cracking night. I notice nobody has mentioned the dead rat or the lasers yet....


----------



## jefmcg (19 Apr 2014)

User13710 said:


> How did the ride to Eastbourne go @jefmcg?


thanks for asking. It won't surprise anyone that by the time Vicks arrived I'd reduced my ambition to Brighton.

Half way there we stopped for a caffeine hit in Goring and it was there I realised I'd caught my partner's chest cold. By the time we got to Brighton I was feeling pretty miserable. I worked out I was only a couple of miles off an imperial century, but I didn't have it in me. Then I remembered I'd cycled to the start, so was actually at >108 miles.

Strange having a chest infection after a long ride; the muscular aches added to the rest of the symptoms makes you think you've got the 'flu

Still, it was a pretty nice ride. The day was lovely and while there were a few people in the towns, it was pretty clear.

Note: the cafe in Goring had an arty photograph of a sand dune; even Sussex residents think you need sand on a beach.

Typed from York House Hotel, Eastbourne where I am watching broadcast TV for the first time in ages. It's very bad.


----------



## Beebo (19 Apr 2014)

Great ride, loved the sound of owls, swans and lambs in the fields.
Clothing choices are so much easier when you are 100% certain it wont rain, although it was bloody cold for 5 minutes as we left the cabin.
I bailed out at Arundel Station to catch an early train home as i had other commitments. Still managed 90miles including into and out of London.
I had an interesting chat with a mountain biker on the train, he said it looked we had a nice day ahead of us, he was a bit shocked when i said i was on my way home, having left home at 10.30pm the night before.


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Apr 2014)

MisterStan said:


> I can't think of a finer way to start the weekend! Thanks to all for a cracking night. I notice nobody has mentioned the dead rat or the lasers yet....


Passed the rat twice, once out and once back. It put me in mind of this poem by Mervyn Peake. But only briefly as I trundled by.


----------



## CharlieB (19 Apr 2014)

A fab fab night out. Slightly underdressed for the conditions in shorts, given I have a cold (rather than pulling out at the last minute, i I thought the fresh night air would cure it).

A great big hats off to mini-H for setting a cracking pace as I accompanied him from Betchworth to the Cabin Café. It was fun to see him passing some regular people I know to be pretty quick, en route.

The breakfast at the Lobster Pot is one of the best we have on any of the FNRttCs (well, the veggie option is, at any rate), and the coffee's good.
Thank you, of course to DZ for leading, waymarkers and TECS, the 'Café and the 'Pot.
Rounded off with a ride back to Horsham with @Dogtrousers, @Michael Adu and @Eddie_C to give me 103 miles for the day.


----------



## saoirse50 (19 Apr 2014)

Zee said:


> Lovely ride, good to see so many familiar faces. Great job from the Cabin Cafe in the face of eighty cold and tired cyclists.
> 
> In the end, not too warm, not too cold and had a perfectly timed hillclimb into the sunshine at Arundel. Couldn't have hoped for better conditions - plus learnt a few things about the storage and transport of asparagus, that Mini Hatler is an absolute champ, cows are colourblind and aka_bob was a professional cattle herder in a past life.
> 
> ...


There is one of me, 4th one, I think. May I copy it and use it in a post I am doing on Lewisham cyclists web page and Facebook group?
So glad this ride was my return after a too long absence. It had the lot, full moon, stars, hooting owls, snuffling badgers (well I think they were badgers) the most well orchestrated and tuneful dawn chorus I have ever heard, perfect sunrise, views....a great bit of COR with added cow action. No falling asleep this time in the Mole Valley, though, which was just as well, as there was, sadly, no Aperitif riding up behind to make sure I didn't end up in a ditch. But, still great to see and ride with some old friends, a ride just as smoothly led, waymarked, TEC'd as ever, if not more so. Thanks to Simon and everyone else who ensures these rides keep running.


----------



## kimble (19 Apr 2014)

MisterStan said:


> I can't think of a finer way to start the weekend! Thanks to all for a cracking night. I notice nobody has mentioned the dead rat or the lasers yet....



There was a dead rat and lasers?

Wait, that explains the reflective jacket...


----------



## redfalo (19 Apr 2014)

User13710 said:


> I can't think of many people less cynical, to be honest. Maybe it's a translation issue?



indeed, what i meant was sarcasm . sorry!


----------



## topcat1 (20 Apr 2014)

Thanks Simon and the gang, great job.

What a glorious ride, it's been a while since my last Fnrttc and yes i have missed them.

Their was some funnies going on that night, Ian giving AH a flower,Ian posing for rear of the year, watching Mice shed her Pink gilet
for fear of becoming a target for the Bulls, rumours that my overshoes were muddy 


the part 1 pics are snaps taken as we rode along, part 2 is the ride from Hpc to Felpham

tc1

aHsjXneHym


----------



## StuAff (20 Apr 2014)

First off: an apology to anyone who was offended by my rather intemperate language following my front derailleur's poorly timed decision not to shift down before a climb. The walk was unnecessary, but so was the swearing. Sorry.

Second off, it appears that some people need a reminder about this....





Thirdly: Flashing front lights. Please, please, stop that while you're at it. Blinkin' annoying to others, and why would you want to have a decent view of the road only every other second?

I've had the week off, so as a few times previously, weather was OK, I could go for a ride in the morning, or a shorter one in the afternoon...or I could just ride up to HPC and be done with it. So I went with that option. Last year's ride up for this one was a frustrating slog which ended up with having to get a train in for the last stretch and flagging for most of the night. Somewhat determined to avoid that happening again, I set off this time an hour earlier than that one, half two, no route experimentation, just the tried-and-tested Petersfield-Haslemere-Guildford-Ockham-Richmond Park way, and I decided to make a point of eating half way rather than waiting until Guildford. Got to Haslemere at about five (have done it in two hours, but that was in a Hummers-powered peloton with a tailwind), a trip to the Co-op there for a sandwich being rapidly curtailed as there were no sandwiches (!). Up the road I continued, stopping at Milford at half-five, where the Co-op not only had plenty of stock left, it was reduced  Up the road a bit further to Farncombe, and a quick (fifteen minutes or so) stop to eat. Made Guildford by a quarter to seven, then after the A3 bike path (thankfully not overgrown), Ripley and Ockham. Plough Lane, the usual route north from there, was closed but the diversion worked out OK. Managed to take a wrong turn in the Kingston one-way system (not difficult, more road design inspired by H. Bosch & F. Kafka) and ended up entering Richmond Park through Richmond Gate (NW corner) instead of Kingston (southern)- and promptly continued anti-clockwise anyway when I could have gone round to Roehampton clockwise, only realising my mistake when I got back to Kingston Gate. Never mind, miles=good and this was why I allowed more time....

Out of Roehampton Gate and back on course, ended up deciding to continue east rather than go over Putney Bridge as making the correct turn was complicated by traffic. Went over Wandsworth Bridge instead, and reached Victoria at about half-nine. I was, unsurprisingly, the first there, not a problem. 81 miles, rolling average of 13.2 mph for that first stretch. Plenty of time to refuel (extensively) and chinwag with the early arrivals before the short schlep round to HPC.

As for the ride itself, fairly straightforward- certainly more so than last year was. Escape from the smoke, the odd puncture and an accelerating iPhone notwithstanding (there is, I kid you not, a repair place on the Kings Road called iSmash, how fitting was that....) was pretty uneventful. Sutton's exciting nightlife was its usual tottering slurring self. Safety message about Pebblecombe seemed to sink in, thankfully. Newdigate-Rusper stretch as glorious as ever. And then it was Race for the Bread Pudding time. Somehow ended up in the middle batch of arrivals. Not Good. But Mark had made plenty of it. Good. Horrifying reports of portion reduction thankfully overstated. Very Good.

After that...aforementioned derailleur and language fails, cows, almost nodding off standing up at about six (young Dutch lady offered me some caffeine, declined- woke up properly after we got moving again)...arrival at about 8.30, to be greeted by a huge queue. @Charlotte shot down my (half-joking) suggestion that those who rode up should get priority, 'because you're very silly' (coming from someone who's done the Dun Run on an ordinary, I'll take that as a compliment!). Breakfast at the Lobster Pot was up to its usual exceptional standard. Train home? think not. Took the shorter route options west, and back just after noon, 23 miles in two hours. Afternoon nap not long after that. Total mileage 174, 7250ft or thereabouts of climbing (not a lot, really), moving average 12.5 mph, and a new Second Longest Ride Ever. Stats here.

And one must not forget the outstanding candidate for Rider of the Night, young Joe Hatler. Chapeau, again!

Next up for me, Flandering in Brussels....
Thanks, one and all!


----------



## topcat1 (20 Apr 2014)

Here's part 2
aHsjXi7VsX


----------



## ianrauk (20 Apr 2014)

topcat1 said:


> Here's part 2
> aHsjXi7VsX




Cheers TC1. I really should grow up and stop making silly shapes for the camera. 

So, it was another brilliant ride to the coast and probably my favourite of the FNRttC season. I really do enjoy the long stretches of uninterrupted country lane cycling on this one. A chance to give the legs a really nice workout. Even adding on the extra 4 miles additional (fast) miles due to a mudguard failure which caused 3 of us to lose the back of the ride. I won't mention who's mudguard it was lest he own up himself. .
The weather behaved itself by not dropping below 6degs, which meant fingerless gloves for the whole ride and just having to resort to the windcheater leaving the Cabin just to keep the 'we're on our way' chill at bay.

The dawn chorus was simply stunning, a cacophony of bird song that could stir even the coldest of hearts. I don't think I have ever heard it so loud and concentrated before. Wonderful.

The Cabin at Faygate was a welcome sight as I was dying for a good cup o' tea and a slice of their legendary brick sized portion of bread pudding. Except the boss had asked them to cut down the size. WHAT!. Never mind, as usual there where a few bit's on the tables left over to hoover up and stash in the bag in my jersey pocket for later.

Arriving last at the Lobster Pot with rb58 and User30090, We saw the mega queue for brekkie, as we wanted a quick turnaround and getaway we decided to decamp to The Boathouse. We did shout a few goodbyes, so sorry for not saying cheerio to all. The Boathouse was, as expected deserted. Full English brekkie's all round were ordered, and I have to admit, it was much better fare then I had remembered them serving.

At The Boathouse I did hear a couple of locals having a little moan as they had tried the Lobster Pot only to be surprised that it was so full of people that time of morning. 

It was a tough old ride home, fairly hilly along the A29 with a fair strong headwind to boot. As people know, on the SMRbtH we are no slouches so the hard work was taking it's toll. I left rb58 at Horsham as he was meeting his brother and I buggered off on my ownesome. I did have evil thoughts of getting a train at Crawley, but by that time the roads had flattened out and I knew that the last 25 miles home were mainly flat. So just gritted my teeth, threw some bit's of Black pudding down my neck and scooted home at a fair respectable pace in the end.

So here's the map for the ride, outward and return. 152 miles on the clock, 10 and half hours in the saddle.
Cheer's to one an all, The Boss, the Boss' lady, My fellow TEC's, The waymarkers and the brilliant band of riders, Yet another brilliant FNRttC.






EDIT: Oh yes.. how could one not be cheered at the sight of that chaps yellow bibs...


----------



## hatler (20 Apr 2014)

Huzzah ! More news from mini-h. The experience of spending 33 miles in the company of you lot hasn't put him off one jot. He's keen to join us whenever he can, though the luxury of a four day weekend has meant that the disruption to his sleep patterns won't interfere with schooling. It may be that we have to wait to the Summer Hols before his next adventure with us.

Hats off to Simon for letting mini-h join us. It would be very easy for him to say no on the grounds of insurance.

And a huge vote of thanks too to Charlie for taking mini under his wing on the Betchworth - Faygate stretch. That is really appreciated.


----------



## hatler (20 Apr 2014)

rb58 said:


> That was a cracker. I especially liked the bit where three of us became separated from the main peloton just before Newdigate when we took a wrong turn. Once we'd realised we'd gone the wrong way, we set off on a high speed chase down to re-join the ride. A 30 minute dash that warmed us up nicely just before we arrived at The Cabin. We should make that a 'feature' of all future rides.



Now that explains one little mystery.

I was discreetly following the back of the ride from Betchworth in my car. Every time I caught sight of a flashing red light I stopped to let you all get further away. I wanted to be close enough to be able to scoop mini-h up if he needed it, but not so close that I spoiled the ride with the clacking sound of an infernal combustion engine. I was absolutely sure I hadn't overtaken the back of the ride, so it was a bit of a surprise when three of you appeared in my mirror. I pulled over and let you past. You were certainly setting a cracking pace.


----------



## hatler (20 Apr 2014)

User10571 said:


> Oh! And much respect to Mini Hatler, Rob.
> It'd be nice to think that it's a night he'll remember - in a good way
> As an aside... was he up for more?
> 
> JB


No. He was pretty much pooped by the time he got to Faygate. There again, he was also pretty knackered when we turned off the A217, but a shot of Lucozade there seemed to work wonders. Perhaps I should try him with some Red Bull next time.


----------



## A Rider (20 Apr 2014)

Great ride indeed. It was my first time and I really enjoyed it, thank you for such a great night!
I've also got a few photos, let's see if it works:








The group at Arundel Castle






Being thankful at The Lobster Pot:






And a lucky shot on the train back, with memoooooories:


----------



## StuAff (20 Apr 2014)

hatler said:


> No. He was pretty much pooped by the time he got to Faygate. There again, he was also pretty knackered when we turned off the A217, but a shot of Lucozade there seemed to work wonders. Perhaps I should try him with some Red Bull next time.


Red Bull? Vile stuff that'll have him bouncing off the walls. 

Cake, obviously......


----------



## Mice (20 Apr 2014)

As the pedals turned, my speed and sense of anticipation of what lay ahead grew stronger and stronger. London's streets were empty, cars packed with baggage and chocolate had cleared out for Easter and the only aroma was that of alcohol spilling out of the pub goers as they were tottering their way home to slumber. Little did they know that a very special party was just starting....

http://www.the5milecyclist.com/apps/blog/show/42136217-the-flight-of-the-silvery-moon-

Thank you Your DZships. That was very, very special.

Mice


----------



## srw (20 Apr 2014)

I gather da kidz drink it with Jaegermeister these days.


----------



## Zee (20 Apr 2014)

Mice said:


> It seems that Ian and one other had stopped for a minor 10 second mechanical and when they looked up the rest of the team had disappeared, sweeping up the way markers on the way!!) Oooops!!



Ah I was wondering what happened. Lovely write up Mice. Roll on Brighton and the next installment.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Apr 2014)

Zee said:


> Ah I was wondering what happened. Lovely write up Mice. Roll on Brighton and the next installment.




A case of blink.... and we were on our own...we got to a junction. left or straight on. Common sense told us straight on, but we chose the left option. 2 miles of frantic chasing down we guessed we had chosen wrong. So phone call to the boss to put us back on track. By that time the peleton were a good few miles ahead as the roads were very good for speedy cycling. It took us a fair while of hard and fast cycling (as seen by @hatler ) to finally catch up. All good fun though. The trio built up a bit of a sweat with the chase


----------



## saoirse50 (21 Apr 2014)

User13710 said:


> @CharlieB I wasn't the only one to remark on how you manage to make being really speedy look completely effortless - it was even more impressive knowing that you weren't feeling 100%. Whatever you're on, I wish I could have some.
> 
> @saoirse50 Isn't it weird how you can spend all night in someone's company and not get the chance to say hello. Sorry!


Do you know, TMN, I didn't even clock you were on the ride! Now, if we could get rid of all those people over 5'2" that come on these rides, we might stand a chance of finding each other in the crowd. Might be a small ride, though, in many senses of the word.
I did manage to bump into, chat and ride with cafewanda, though, which was lovely.


----------



## sagefly (21 Apr 2014)

User said:


> You should have seen the effort that was put into trying to get everyone to hide and watch you go past.



Quality post of the ride!!


----------



## Wobblers (21 Apr 2014)

Six months is too long to have been away from the FNR. But I blame being struck down by a borked knee for the lengthy absence. But it was entirely fitting that my return to long distance cycling be on the FNRttC - and the ever wonderful Felpham edition at that. I think everything's already been said: @Trickedem, @Mice, @A Rider - fantastic photos. Well done @StuAff on your mile munching epic and an especially loud well done to mini-hatler - clearly a champion FNR-er in the making!

I'll just content myself with commenting about the efficacy of Dalwhinnie in smoothing things out: a swig even made @ianrauk almost affable! Though I have to confess it did pain me to see @User pour a 15 year old single malt into his latte at the Lobster Pot; there really wasn't any reason for that wanton cruelty. 

I've missed you reprobates: six months is definitely Too Long. See you on the Brighton ride...


----------



## Wobblers (22 Apr 2014)

Oh, all right, I was dignifying Adrian with an _entirely unjustified _aura of sophistication. I do apologise.


----------



## mmmmartin (22 Apr 2014)

Just a little whimsy from me:

many of the words are unashamedly stolen from Dell's piece on his homepage, and the rank amateur poor quality is because
A) this is the first time I've done this and
B) I really have no clue what I'm trying to achieve.
Thoughts?


----------



## mistral (22 Apr 2014)

mmmmartin said:


> Just a little wimsy from me:
> 
> many of the words are unashamedly stolen from Dell's piece on his homepage, and the rank amateur poor quality is because
> A) this is the first time I've done this and
> ...




I have a lovely warm feeling after watching this, thank you Martin


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Apr 2014)

mmmmartin said:


> Just a little wimsy from me:
> Thoughts?


Loistavaa!


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Apr 2014)

I've not got much to add - when things go that well I sort of switch off the record button and take in the sights - of which there were plenty. If I had to choose I'd recall going up the long hill toward Sutton marvelling at Young Joe's strength, riding straight for the moon with User10571, and taking the night air and watching the front light beams crest the hill outside Faygate. And breakfast was so fine that I quite forgot to tell off the chap sitting opposite......


----------



## User10571 (25 Apr 2014)

dellzeqq said:


> I've not got much to add - when things go that well I sort of switch off the record button and take in the sights - of which there were plenty. If I had to choose I'd recall going up the long hill toward Sutton marvelling at Young Joe's strength, riding straight for the moon with User10571, and taking the night air and watching the front light beams crest the hill outside Faygate. And breakfast was so fine that I quite forgot to tell off the chap sitting opposite......


Class ride by Joe.
To be applauded.


----------



## hatler (9 Jun 2014)

Little Miss hatler took delivery of an XS Specialized road bike yesterday*. She can't wait for the next run to Brighton that goes via Ditchling ! And in her perfect world, someone will get a puncture so that she can put to work her new-found puncture repair skills to fix it. She's ahead of Joe on that front.

* To say she was excited was an understatement. Pics to follow in the Your Kids on Bikes Pics thread as soon as I can get one of her on it.


----------

